# Commuting Bristol>Bath



## Edcase (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm looking at applying for a job in Bath, and think several steps too far ahead am wondering how I'd get there- I live on Gloucester Rd in Bristol. I could walk/cycle to Temple Meads and then train it, or alternatively there are buses; I do own a car but find the idea of inching forward in traffic an hour each way pretty depressing (and expensive, and ungreen). 

Do any of you lot currently make a similar commute - or come from Bath to Bristol for that matter - and if so how do you go about it?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2009)

I suppose it would take a couple of hours to cycle on an average day. (in theory an hour and a half once you're on the path) I doubt that's any longer than driving.

You would need very good bike lights though as a lot of it is unlit.

You would end up mega-fit cycling 150 miles a week !


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 25, 2009)

I commuted from Bath to Bristol for a few weeks and it's a nightmare.  A girl I worked with in Bristol who lived in Bath ended up quitting as the journey was just so awful.

The bus takes ages to get to Bristol and is very infrequent, maybe once an hour?

The train gets delayed a lot, though it is technically quite frequent.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2009)

unless you can park at work, I wouldn't drive into bath, parking can be a nightmare (I know that and I don't live there, just hear about it from my mum) the train is only about 12 minutes from temple meads to bath spa station, that would be my preferred commute


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Nov 25, 2009)

marty21 said:


> unless you can park at work, I wouldn't drive into bath, parking can be a nightmare



Yeah, there's nowhere to park in Bath, most people who drive seem to use the park and ride.  Though have they built a car park in the new development down by the station?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 25, 2009)

I do it from Bradley Stoke every day, on a motorbike. There's no way that I'd drive the car.

The train would be ok, if you were going from Temple Meads. I believe it's about £120 for a month's season ticket.


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 25, 2009)

Train every time. Depending where you live on the Gloucester Road, you could get the train to temple meads from montpelier train station, making it a 20 minute total train time journey. Depends how the severn beach train links up with a bath train i guess. 

I get the London train a couple of times a week or so, which goes through bath, and rarely have any problems with that being cancelled or delayed or whatever.


----------



## Geri (Nov 25, 2009)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> The bus takes ages to get to Bristol and is very infrequent, maybe once an hour?



They're every 12 minutes, I thought?


----------



## user47632 (Nov 25, 2009)

The train is the only option that I would consider.


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 26, 2009)

Gerry1time said:


> I get the London train a couple of times a week or so, which goes through bath, and rarely have any problems with that being canceled or delayed or whatever.



I take that back, they've just canceled the 8am, and the half 8's severely delayed. 

Could have had a bastard lie, in the bastardy bastards!


----------



## Edcase (Nov 26, 2009)

Gerry1time said:


> Train every time. Depending where you live on the Gloucester Road, you could get the train to temple meads from montpelier train station, making it a 20 minute total train time journey. Depends how the severn beach train links up with a bath train i guess.
> 
> I get the London train a couple of times a week or so, which goes through bath, and rarely have any problems with that being cancelled or delayed or whatever.




I'm near the Arches, so Montpelier station is in easy reach; I spoke to a mate who works at Bath Spa last night and he said he uses that route and it takes him about an hour door to door. £120/month is a shitload to me though! I'm used to walking to work for free. 


Thanks all for your feedback, some very helpful info.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm not positive about that figure, was just remembering.

If it helps, I got a return this morning (from Parkway, cos I've hurt myself) and it cost £7.90.

And £4 return for the bus.

I miss my bike already.

I may go home and give her a bug hug, later.


----------

